# Daily Mash Warhammer Honorable Mention!



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL, this site is always bringing up GW, I think they mock it a little too much so much so I reckon some of them must game ... :grin:

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/terrorism-appealing-to-nerds-2013022260640


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nerds are terrorist threats ? .............


----------



## jeep3rs (Aug 28, 2010)

It's the Daily Mash, Magpie. Taking it seriously is like crying of an Onion.


----------

